
Ask HN: Research based master's degree opportunity for experienced software dev? - Lacaille8760
I have been working as a software developer for 4+ years. My under grad result is pretty bad ( CGPA  &lt; 3 ). I am interested to further my study in research-based master&#x27;s degree.<p>- Is there any hope ?<p>- Any advice&#x2F; suggestions &#x2F; help ?<p>- Anyone here looking for research assistant on data science &#x2F; information technology &#x2F; software engineering ?<p>Thank you for your kind words&#x2F; helps!
======
shubb
The last of your questions is really good. A lot of research labs do hire
developers as staff on various projects. Those roles tend to be a little lower
paid than industry, but you get to work on interesting things.

Sometimes academic employers will support you in a relevant degree while you
study. Depending on the country and university, this might be fee free, you
might be released for a day a week or something to work on it, and you might
enter the program differently to regular applicants (i.e. you get put on the
program rather than needing to 'deserve' it).

If you want to do this, apply for jobs you'd want to take anyway at labs you'd
want to study at, and ask this question at the same time as you'd normally
negotiate compensation.

Don't forget to look at gov labs as well as universities, and also to look at
other countries if you like because universities sometimes get a bit of a free
pass in terms of staff immigration.

~~~
Lacaille8760
Thanks!

------
brudgers
My random advice from the internet:

1\. Identify academics doing research in interesting areas.

2\. Contact them about your interest and goals.

3\. See what happens.

Good luck.

~~~
Lacaille8760
Yah, planning to do them as well. Thanks.

